# Anyone been to Snowbird this week?



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm probably gonna do Solitude and Snowbird on this Saturday/Sunday. I was at Solitude last weekend so I know it's good but how is Snowbird this week (conditions, open runs, etc)? I've never been and want to make sure it's worth going. Thanks.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> I'm probably gonna do Solitude and Snowbird on this Saturday/Sunday. I was at Solitude last weekend so I know it's good but how is Snowbird this week (conditions, open runs, etc)? I've never been and want to make sure it's worth going. Thanks.


Yea GF is up there as we speak, then she's bringing me a fish Burrito from Lone star for lunch ****drool****

Conditions are great, over the last 12-14 days we've gotten like 7 feet of fresh snow


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Read something on the "On The Snow" app that said only 35% of terrain is open. Does that seem accurate? Just want to be able to hit as many blues and blacks as possible.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> Read something on the "On The Snow" app that said only 35% of terrain is open. Does that seem accurate? Just want to be able to hit as many blues and blacks as possible.


That can't be right as far as I know all the major areas of Snowbird are open(except for the new extreme terrain), honestly I'm not a huge fan of the Bird ESPECIALLY on the weekends , I'd much rather goto Brighton or head up to Ogden to ride Powder Mountain or even Snowbasin much better chances of getting fresh tracks and WAY less crowds.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I am kinda preparing for crowds but it's a little bit of an iconic resort so I feel my wife and I should go at least once. We've been to Brighton and Solitude multiple times and love them (especially Solitude). We really wanted to try the Canyons but I gather that Park City doesn't get/have as much snow as the Cottonwood Resorts.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> Yeah, I am kinda preparing for crowds but it's a little bit of an iconic resort so I feel my wife and I should go at least once. We've been to Brighton and Solitude multiple times and love them (especially Solitude). We really wanted to try the Canyons but I gather that Park City doesn't get/have as much snow as the Cottonwood Resorts.


Yea ParkCity is still not up to Snowbird\Brighton snow levels

Snowbird is only iconic if you like steep rocky terrain, if you or your wife don't like that kind of terrain your not going to have a great time.

I would seriously look into PowderMountain 10$ cat rides and 7000 acreas , if it wasn't 45 minutes away we'd have our seasons there instead of Brighton\Snowbird.

Check out this video from this week at PowMow


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea ParkCity is still not up to Snowbird\Brighton snow levels
> 
> Snowbird is only iconic if you like steep rocky terrain, if you or your wife don't like that kind of terrain your not going to have a great time.
> 
> ...


OMG what a video, amazing. I'm familiar with the cat rides at Powder Mountain but we like to do our fair share of groomers, as well. Powder Mountain good for that, too?

Here's what I like to ride in SLC, would I like Powder Mountain or Snowbird better: all the stuff off of Apex and Eagle in Solitude, trees off of Snake in Brighton, Wren Hollow in Brighton, anything off of Crest in Brighton.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I rode Snowbird this past Sunday and Monday. Conditions were good, i was happy with the snow. A lot of the big bowls were full of deep stuff. By deep i mean a good 3' if you step in it. Mineral Basin was closed, adn there was only one black diamond to get down from the tram, but the Puruvian quad to the almost-top was open and fun. It should only be better now i'd think.

As for difficulty, i'm intermediate and was slightly worried about it being too big and steep for my east-coast ass, but it turned out to be fine. Nothing too scary and i rode almost all of the open blacks. None of the double blacks, though.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

TXBDan said:


> I rode Snowbird this past Sunday and Monday. Conditions were good, i was happy with the snow. A lot of the big bowls were full of deep stuff. By deep i mean a good 3' if you step in it. Mineral Basin was closed, adn there was only one black diamond to get down from the tram, but the Puruvian quad to the almost-top was open and fun. It should only be better now i'd think.
> 
> As for difficulty, i'm intermediate and was slightly worried about it being too big and steep for my east-coast ass, but it turned out to be fine. Nothing too scary and i rode almost all of the open blacks. None of the double blacks, though.


Awesome, that's really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> OMG what a video, amazing. I'm familiar with the cat rides at Powder Mountain but we like to do our fair share of groomers, as well. Powder Mountain good for that, too?
> 
> Here's what I like to ride in SLC, would I like Powder Mountain or Snowbird better: all the stuff off of Apex and Eagle in Solitude, trees off of Snake in Brighton, Wren Hollow in Brighton, anything off of Crest in Brighton.


IMO Powder Mountain is the MOST like Brighton as far as terrain(thats why we love it) just bigger and way less rode out and crowded.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> IMO Powder Mountain is the MOST like Brighton as far as terrain(thats why we love it) just bigger and way less rode out and crowded.


I'll have a rental car without AWD when I'm there. Anything I should know about as far as getting up to Powder Mountain (I'm prepared to do the park and ride if the LCC/BCC are closed)?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> I'll have a rental car without AWD when I'm there. Anything I should know about as far as getting up to Powder Mountain (I'm prepared to do the park and ride if the LCC/BCC are closed)?


Outside of NewZealand the road up to the upper parking lot\summit of PowMow is one of the gnarliest things I've ever driven. If your feeling adventurous try and drive to the top(beat that f'ing rental) if not park at the bottom and ride the bus.

Also ride the cat once up to lightening ridge I think it's only like 15$

If powder country(inbounds backcountry) is open ride that shit all day and never stop sooooooo much fun


----------

